# Do you send back dish when you cancel service?



## alexdrozd (Oct 25, 2006)

The title says it all. Do they make you send back the dish on your roof or does it stay behind?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

No, once installed they consider the dish customer owned and do not ask for it back.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Plus if you are moving, the dish might entice the next tenant to acquire D*s service.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Actually when I canceled for fios they wanted me to take the switch and lnb off the two dishs on top of my roof.
I told the csr that you can't be serious. You want me to climb on my roof to take that thing apart. I then told her that my wife works for a law firm, she does, and for her to check with her legal people. She put me on hold and then said to just send back the recievers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

steelhorse said:


> Actually when I canceled for fios they wanted me to take the switch and lnb off the two dishs on top of my roof.
> I told the csr that you can't be serious. You want me to climb on my roof to take that thing apart. I then told her that my wife works for a law firm, she does, and for her to check with her legal people. She put me on hold and then said to just send back the recievers.


Are you sure that was DirecTV and not Dish that you cancelled?


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

That does sound more like Dish than DirecTV but who knows what you're going to get from a CSR. If I moved, and that's highly unlikely, about the only thing I'd take, other than my receivers, is my SWM-8 which is strictly mine. No way I'm getting up 30'+ and taking down my Slimline.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the main reason E* wants their LNBs back is since they are used rampantly for naughty things :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Historically Dish asks for those back , not Direct.


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

Heck, between moving, different upgrades, and such, I've got enough old dishes (at least three round dual LNBs, an elliptical with sat-c, a Phase III, an AT9 "sidecar" dish, and a Wildblue one, too) that I should make into some sort of fountain in the yard.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

When I switched from Dish Network to DirecTV, they asked for mine back, but I told them that that I didn't feel safe trying to get up on the roof (I have no experience on that sort of thing and am a klutz on ladders) and they just allowed their dish to remain up there and didn't pursue the matter. So now there are two dishes on the roof, Dish Network's inactive one and DirecTV's.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Agent0042 said:


> When I switched from Dish Network to DirecTV, they asked for mine back.


They didn't want the dish itself back, only the LNB. The LNB is the "nose cone" of the dish that houses the electronics. The rest of the dish is a couple of bucks' worth of stamped steel and not cost-effective to mess with.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ah yes, that's right, I remember now, that is what they wanted. But either way, they let it go.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

I once arrived for a DTV installation as a DISH crew was removing everything from a roof.It was real obvious the rig was pointing into a large tree...go figure. But anyhow each state differs but as a generalization if it is attached to your house it is yours.

I wonder what the next step would be,,,if you tried to remove the dish and were injured..who pays?

Joe


----------

